# tinnie tiny exo's for slings....how to guide included



## ch4dg (Jan 27, 2012)

here the how to guide for these....http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?224982-tinnie-tiny-mini-exo-s-for-slings


how to guide
get some toothpick/cocktail stick containers






these aint that big as you can see






first add a thick layer of grout inside






then paint (on the outside) the back and part of the sides and top black






mark the ventilation hole and then make the holes






i used a soldering iron with a custom made attatchment made from a saftey pin






do the second layer of grout






add soil and moss






then add a lable (optional)






finished




































thats it, nice and simple, and easy to make

hope that helps​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice! Where do I get the toothpick holder things?


----------



## matt82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool, nice tutorial :clap: :clap:


----------



## kingstubb (Jan 29, 2012)

any walmart dollar store should have them. Those are definetly cool. so intricate.


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha, unfortunate that there are no walmarts in manhattan I know of.


----------



## thruthetrees (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome job!!! Those look really, really snazzy


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 31, 2012)

thruthetrees said:


> Awesome job!!! Those look really, really snazzy


thanks





Robotponys said:


> Nice! Where do I get the toothpick holder things?





kingstubb said:


> any walmart dollar store should have them. Those are definetly cool. so intricate.





Robotponys said:


> Ha, unfortunate that there are no walmarts in manhattan I know of.


i just got them from a cheap £1 store (3 for £1)





matt82 said:


> Cool, nice tutorial :clap: :clap:


cheers


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 1, 2012)

That is amazing. So simple yet so professional. I am definitely going to make some of these. Thank you for the instructions.


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 7, 2012)

BATMAN






SUPERMAN






GEARS OF WAR






BRITTISH TARANTULA SOCIETY






DINO SKULL






JURASSIC PARK






THUNDERCATS






TRANSFORMERS


----------



## Count Tarantula (Feb 7, 2012)

That enclosure is awesome for slings, I'm gonna have to make some for mine, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 7, 2012)

And I died from awesome shock! Those backgrounds are SOOOOO COOOOL!!


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 11, 2012)

deadly 60






dantes inferno






spiderman






spiderman(trail) and hollywood undead's j-dog


----------



## evilebe (Mar 11, 2012)

impressive.


----------



## MaxxZacho (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for clipping your nails.


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 18, 2012)

evilebe said:


> impressive.


thanks



MaxxZacho said:


> Thank you for clipping your nails.


lol,
long ones were the gf's and short are mine(i need mine very short for the work i do)


----------



## Thistles (Mar 22, 2012)

These are the most fabulously adorable little sling homes I have ever seen! I need to copy your genius!


----------

